# Scaffold hoist ideas?



## wesmartyn (Apr 8, 2007)

Hey folks. I have a really limited access brick job to do. I'll be going up about four frames. Anyone have any unique hoisting tricks? I can't get a forklift in there.

Thanks
Wes.


----------



## jvcstone (Apr 4, 2005)

Nothing "unique" about it, but wield up a T out of the same size pipe the scaffolding is made from so it will fit over a pin, add a pully at each end, and enough rope to reach the ground on both ends. Should be able to lift mud in buckets, chimney flue tiles, etc. We always stocked the brick by throwing them up--make sure the thrower and catcher are in tune with each other.

JVC


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Well wheel and rope, or power ladder.


----------



## Bigbricklayer (May 14, 2006)

This is what we use.


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

How much material do you have to bring up? We have used a electric hoist set up on a trolly beam set on scallfold.


----------



## osborn (Dec 6, 2006)

Maybe a laddervator roofers use?


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

wesmartyn said:


> Hey folks. I have a really limited access brick job to do. I'll be going up about four frames. Anyone have any unique hoisting tricks? I can't get a forklift in there.
> 
> Thanks
> Wes.


 
Hod Carrier comes to mind


----------



## wesmartyn (Apr 8, 2007)

Nac said:


> How much material do you have to bring up? We have used a electric hoist set up on a trolly beam set on scallfold.


Just bricks and mortar. Up four or five frames.


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

For a small job either a well wheel and rope or a power lader. We have use electric hoist set up on a beam set on scalfold it was rated for 2,000 lbs and had 350' of cabled. But we used it on a large job In NYC had to tuck point a school 110' high on city block. Replace the floor,s outside brick verneer rebuild all the parpet and and two parpet out od terra cotta


----------



## oakchas (Oct 30, 2007)

I have the same limited access thing to do... small job... I put a pulley on a ladder jack and hung the ladder jack on the scaoofold ladder... I'm only pulling up 5 gallon buckets of mud and rock at a time... but it works for me.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

i used to carry brick and mud in a hod.
i hated it.up and down that ladder all day with a hod on!:laughing:


----------



## wesmartyn (Apr 8, 2007)

Pulley and rope it is. We can load up the brick tongs, throw them in a bucket and at the top you can pull the tongs right out with the bricks still loaded. Seems to be working out.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

I hate brick tongs.It's much easier to just pick up a stack plus they add extra weight.


----------



## bobcaygeonjon (Aug 30, 2007)

tkle said:


> I hate brick tongs.It's much easier to just pick up a stack plus they add extra weight.


 
I hate brick tongs too. I wont let my labourers use them any more. We had one guy who streched his tendons using them and couldn't lift heavy weights for a couple of years and then when the bricks are stacked the face is up therefore prone to getting dirty before you even lay the bricks.


----------



## Bigbricklayer (May 14, 2006)

I thought brick tongs were the best thing ever. I just hate it when my guy complains about having to climb one section of scaffolding just to stock the second section.:furious: But then again he complains about everything


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

Bigbricklayer said:


> I thought brick tongs were the best thing ever. I just hate it when my guy complains about having to climb one section of scaffolding just to stock the second section.:furious: But then again he complains about everything


Did you offer him a new rope?
We used to just toss them up.It was when they tossed them back down to you that you'd hurt your hands.


----------

